# Olympic Beach Volleyball -- WTF?



## DLite (Oct 6, 2006)

At the risk of being burnt to a crisp, I just have to ask: does anybody else wonder why NBC is devoting such a ridiculous amount of prime-time real estate to olympic beach volleyball? 

I could understand their zeal if these players were super hot, instead of just decent-looking. But I just don't get it. Presumably, I'm in the minority, since no doubt NBC ran their little focus groups to uncover America's unquenchable thirst for ok-looking married women in bikinis. But I just want to know if I am totally alone. A simple yes or no may suffice.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> But I just want to know if I am totally alone.


Yes.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

:lol:

Interesting thread...

But hey... 


Spoiler



they won the gold... 



And it was raining... :eek2: :sure:


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> :lol:
> 
> Interesting thread...
> 
> ...


And, it was shown live and ended an hour before his post.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Well.... I could say why are they wasting any air time for any of the Olympic sports.

Boring.....


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

My two favorite events are volleyball and beach volleyball, and I prefer to watch the women because serve, set, spike gets boring. The women actually volley with the ball once in awhile. My wife and daughter both agree with me, so its not all about the outfits.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

nn8l said:


> ...its not all about the outfits.


What outfits?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

If you watch NBC (not "the networks" of NBC), you might think the Olympics has just four sports. Gymnastics, Swimming, Track and Field and Beach Volleyball.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's all about the bucks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

tcusta00 said:


> It's all about the bucks.


No news here, butt T&A brings in the bucks. :grin:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

UHD actually had ping pong... errr.. table tennis on the other night. I watched it for 10 minutes. I thought what they are now calling "Hand Ball" was interesting. Now that swimming and gymnastics is over, NBC will stick to track and field and diving, apparently. I think diving is pretty boring and most of the track and field stuff. I've watched exactly ZERO (0) of the soccer or basketball.

I may watch a little of the track and field just to see if someone gets impaled by a javelin and bonked in the head by a discus. That would be worth watching.. but not much else.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm sure that alot of what NBC airs is due to rating numbers. Almost everyone I have talked to, male and female, watched the Womens Beach Volleyball.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

DLite said:


> At the risk of being burnt to a crisp, I just have to ask: does anybody else wonder why NBC is devoting such a ridiculous amount of prime-time real estate to olympic beach volleyball?


They're devoting so much time to it because it draws ratings, but that really goes without saying. Anyway, what would you have rather seen during those blocks of time? And don't forget, there are other channels showing other events at any given time.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

ajc68 said:


> They're devoting so much time to it because it draws ratings, but that really goes without saying. *Anyway, what would you have rather seen during those blocks of time?* And don't forget, there are other channels showing other events at any given time.


Trampoline?

Actually, I've watched just about all of the women's volleyball.... I love beach volleyball anyway, but, a tournament like the Olympics is just that much better!

Plus, like others have said, it's something I can watch that the wife and kids will sit down and watch with me.

My 4 year old sat on the couch with me for an hour last night while mom put the little one to bed and watched the women's platform diving. He loved it. He wanted to know when he could try diving!


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

And let's not forget the fact that an American team was heavily favored to win.

Just see what happens when one of them dastardly foreigners dominate the Track Sprints - the event goes from the Penthouse to the Outhouse in importance to NBC.

One wonders - not really - how important Women's Beach Volleyball will be next Olympic Games if the Chinese Team is prohibitive favorites.

I suspect - not too important.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought Trampoline was the dumbest thing I've ever seen but I just turned on UHD and Olympic Walking is on. I stand corrected. How is this a competitive sport? Wait a minute, some chick just got a ping pong paddle to the butt and was disqualified.


----------



## difficultrun (Feb 17, 2007)

I kept wondering the same thing ... why all the volleyball?


----------



## AccidenT (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm sure I'm biased, as volleyball is one of the sports in which I participate in on a regular basis, but I'm wondering why they didn't devote _more_ time to it.  And by that I mean instead of showing commercials while play was actually occurring, why couldn't they wait and show the extra commercials during some of the 90% of the swimming coverage where no swimming was taking place? It's gotten much better during the later rounds, but early on I missed the end of a few sets because they decided to show commercials instead.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I am with you, I simply fast forward it all. I like indoor (regular) volleyball but find beach way too boring.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

DLite said:


> At the risk of being burnt to a crisp, I just have to ask: does anybody else wonder why NBC is devoting such a ridiculous amount of prime-time real estate to olympic beach volleyball?
> 
> I could understand their zeal if these players were super hot, instead of just decent-looking. But I just don't get it. Presumably, I'm in the minority, since no doubt NBC ran their little focus groups to uncover America's unquenchable thirst for ok-looking married women in bikinis. But I just want to know if I am totally alone. A simple yes or no may suffice.


No. I would have liked to see equestrian in HD and some - sorry - ANY sailing! Ff'd through one dvr event that said something like, "Beach Volleyball, gymnastics, diving" and the first 2.5 hours was volleyball. Maybe they should have just had another channel like they did with basketball and soccer!


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is what I think the real answer is. Everyone asks to see live events on during primetime and beach volleyball is one of the few sports that is happening live in the morning in Beijing that they think Americans would watch.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I enjoyed it. Did someone mention they won the Gold, Mens Volleyball they Won the Gold too.

I've seen equestrian in HD on more than one evening (5) when I sit down at the DVR. And of course the rowing and Womens Gymnastics, Diving. Any sports that weren't shown on one of the mnay different channels showing Olympics?

Can't find your favorite, look at the schedule at nbcolympics.com.
http://www.nbcolympics.com/resultsandschedules/index.html

Sailing was Yesterday (Thursday the 21st).


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

DLite said:


> At the risk of being burnt to a crisp, I just have to ask: does anybody else wonder why NBC is devoting such a ridiculous amount of prime-time real estate to olympic beach volleyball?
> 
> I could understand their zeal if these players were super hot, instead of just decent-looking. But I just don't get it. Presumably, I'm in the minority, since no doubt NBC ran their little focus groups to uncover America's unquenchable thirst for ok-looking married women in bikinis. But I just want to know if I am totally alone. A simple yes or no may suffice.


Decent looking??? You kidding right? Those are the ugliest broads that ever lived on the face of the Earth. I can understand old fat men that havent had sex in ages they must like this "sport". But I cant imagine their wives liking it too they wouldnt let them watch this crap for hours day in and day out. So its really hard to understand who is actually watching this stuff.

And the only reason America is number one in Beach Volleyball is because nobody else is playing it and its not considered to be a sport. How can you jump in the sand???


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Agreed.. the chick's aren't knock-outs, but watching it is better than some of the crap NBC has put on during the games. I still think the "Olympic Walking" competition was tops..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Has it really come to that? Criticizing women's beach volleyball because the women aren't "hot" enough?

To be fair, and full disclosure... I've seen several attractive women from various countries participating in this event... but the sport itself doesn't interest me enough to watch. I'm not knocking the sport, but it just isn't one I care to watch. If they were all 10-supermodels and playing nude, I still wouldn't watch because the sport isn't interesting enough.

If the "goal" is just to have attractive women to ogle on TV, they don't need to make a sport of it. Just have those televised model competitions and be done with it. Maybe the Miss World or Miss Universe pageants should actually be Olympic events and the winner gets a Gold medal?

IF men's sports were judged for merit based on average attractiveness, I daresay there would not be a lot of basketball or baseball or football watching.

I appreciate an attractive woman as much as anyone, but that alone is not going to make me watch a sport that is uninteresting to me.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Has it really come to that? Criticizing women's beach volleyball because the women aren't "hot" enough?
> 
> To be fair, and full disclosure... I've seen several attractive women from various countries participating in this event... but the sport itself doesn't interest me enough to watch. I'm not knocking the sport, but it just isn't one I care to watch. If they were all 10-supermodels and playing nude, I still wouldn't watch because the sport isn't interesting enough.
> 
> ...


Well how come every other athlete has to wear sports attire while beach volleyball players wear bikinis or in case of mens teams just the shorts? I wanna see everybody in bikinis including skaters and skiiers. I bet you most figure skaters look good in bikinis.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh, well - should go back into history of Olympic Games and force two ancient qualification rules a) naked athletes b) no women !


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey wanna check beautiful women - watch rhytmic gymnastics!


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Id rather watch beach volleyball over soccer any day! Everyone has there preferred sport .


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Oh, well - should go back into history of Olympic Games and force two ancient qualification rules a) naked athletes b) no women !


a) Yes
b) uh, I don't think so. :nono: :eek2:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You will be hardly surprised by close look of female athletes in heavy lifting or similar disciplines.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Everyone has their preferences on olympics events. There are many I think are stupid (can you say the "walk"  ) that others might like and ones I like that others might dislike.

Personally I like Beach Volleyball. It is a lot of fun to play and watch IMO. Not just because of the girls either...I like mens beach volleyball as well. You most definitly can jump in the sand, in fact you actually end up doing a lot more aggresive moves usually as you dont just meet wood floor if you slip or fall.

Misty May aint bad looking either


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Everyone has their preferences on olympics events. There are many I think are stupid (can you say the "walk"  ) that others might like and ones I like that others might dislike.
> 
> Personally I like Beach Volleyball. It is a lot of fun to play and watch IMO. Not just because of the girls either...I like mens beach volleyball as well. You most definitly can jump in the sand, in fact you actually end up doing a lot more aggresive moves usually as you dont just meet wood floor if you slip or fall.
> 
> Misty May aint bad looking either


 Mens beach volleyball huh? I completely understand. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

DLite said:


> I could understand their zeal if these players were super hot, instead of just decent-looking.


Well, I like watching beach volleyball. ... for the volleyball.

But I think you're being too kind by saying the Americans were decent-looking. Those were two butt-ugly women.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

ironwood said:


> Mens beach volleyball huh? I completely understand. Nothing wrong with it.


Some of us enjoy watching the game :lol:

I dont make fun of people watching a bunch of guys in tights run into each other 

and however you rate their looks, May/Walsh are an amazing team. You cant talk about to many teams in any sport that have not lost even a SET in a year, not to even mention their streak before that!


----------



## AccidenT (Jun 9, 2007)

ironwood said:


> Decent looking??? You kidding right? Those are the ugliest broads that ever lived on the face of the Earth. I can understand old fat men that havent had sex in ages they must like this "sport". But I cant imagine their wives liking it too they wouldnt let them watch this crap for hours day in and day out. So its really hard to understand who is actually watching this stuff.
> 
> And the only reason America is number one in Beach Volleyball is because nobody else is playing it and its not considered to be a sport. How can you jump in the sand???


Wow, you have to try pretty hard to live in california and know less than nothing about beach volleyball. :nono2:


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm glad Ironwood is married to a supermodel since obviously to Ironwood only the Eye Candy matters and not the content.  

Those are two women who are smart, athletic, have a lot of drive, and to my eyes good looking. They know what they wanted to do and did it. More than most people can say. 

Most really good looking women I've run into are not very interesting in the long run, sometimes even in the short run. 

to me it is like HD vs SD. I'll take interesting SD over boring eye candy no content HD anytime. Content is king.

1/2 the video on my DVR is SD. If the channels that video is on goes HD then I'll record more HD. 

For the Record I found the Beach volleyball interesting in this Olympics as well as the last one along with other sports.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> I'm glad Ironwood is married to a supermodel since obviously to Ironwood only the Eye Candy matters and not the content.
> 
> Those are two women who are smart, athletic, have a lot of drive, and to my eyes good looking. They know what they wanted to do and did it. More than most people can say.
> 
> ...


Yes my wife is a supermodel. I would never settle for less. In Olympics I love top athletes performing at the top of their abilities. Like running 100m in 9.69 secs. Or mens USA volleyball team winning over much stronger opponents. If I need to see people jumping in the sand I can watch my kids playing in the sand box.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

ironwood said:


> Yes my wife is a supermodel. I would never settle for less. In Olympics I love top athletes performing at the top of their abilities. Like running 100m in 9.69 secs. Or mens USA volleyball team winning over much stronger opponents. If I need to see people jumping in the sand I can watch my kids playing in the sand box.


There were five channels showing the Olympics...you could have had your supermodel wife pick up the remote and change the channel.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ken S said:


> There were five channels showing the Olympics...you could have had your supermodel wife pick up the remote and change the channel.


Ironwood, perhaps your lovely wife could use _this_ remote on you...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I can tell you why. It was because the ladies May and Walsh had such a good record with not losing in over a year and also trying to be the first team to repeat as olympic champions. I loved it personally I watched alot of the beach volleyball.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I can tell you why. It was because the ladies May and Walsh had such a good record with not losing in over a year and also trying to be the first team to repeat as Olympic champions. I loved it personally I watched alot of the beach volleyball.


Exactly they are obviously the best.



ironwood said:


> Yes my wife is a supermodel. I would never settle for less. In Olympics I love top athletes performing at the top of their abilities. Like running 100m in 9.69 secs. Or mens USA volleyball team winning over much stronger opponents. If I need to see people jumping in the sand I can watch my kids playing in the sand box.


So going over 1 year without a loss does not make them top athletes? Nor does winning Gold in two Olympics?

I'd like to see how long the average person could run around on that sand diving for saves and scrambling back to their feet like I saw in those matches. I suspect that the Pro Baseball, Basketball, Football players couldn't do it.


----------

